# Getting There



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

What a difference not having a "helpful" seven year old getting under your feet makes to dialling in a new grinder. Had a quiet half hour to myself earlier and I'm getting pretty much there.

Thanks Jordan at BB for a years supply of coffee to help get me on my way with my Cherub/Mignon partnership.

I really hadn't appreciated the number of iterations between grind setting and timer it would take to get a 16g timed dose of pretty much the right grind. But at last pulled a respectable 25g shot in 25 seconds, super crema and stunning mouth feel (hateful expression but conveys more than 'body').

Out of curiosity though, if any one can help, the puck left over is still quite wet. Any ideas what might be causing this?

The coffee is a rather darkly roasted for my palette but I would have happily paid good money if were served to me in a coffee shop.

I'll finish of the beans in the hopper then load up with Rave's Fudge and make the Good Lady Wife a super-latte....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It itself a wet puck isn't something to overly worry about it the taste of your coffee is ok. It's more Likely a function of a fine grind with the Darker roasted beans.

May i ask are you weighing out the dose with 0.1 g scales also or on scales to the nearest gram?


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Caught me there!

I'm presently using the kitchen digital scales which go to the nearest whole gramme.

I have, however, ordered the ubiquitous jeweller's scales which measure to 0.1g. Should be with me Monday or Tuesday.

I checked the tasting notes on the beans and what I am getting out of the machine is pretty well balanced and reflects the roaster's notes. So mustn't grumble.

My Motta tamper arrived in this morning's post. So much more satisfying in the hand and a better fit in the basket too compared to the plastic one which came with the Cherub.

Just need more practice, practice , practice to get my routine down right and start getting consistency in my technique.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Could be different dose weights then too. With a darker bean and finer grind and different doses can lead to wet puckks as water struggles to get through.

If your dosing between 0 5 gram difference each time this will change your extraction times and tastes alsom

Again if it tastes ok.....


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks. That's helpful to know.

I have the Mignon set on timer to get me as close to 16g as possible then check on the scales. I'm sure having more accurate scales will give me better consistecy of dosing.

So would I be right in thinking that if the next set of beans I grind are a slightly lighter roast then I should aim to loosen up the grind a touch? Or should I just run the new beans through on the current setting and see what kind of shot I pull as a result?

I need to get my skates on as I've rashly invited friends over for coffee after school next week (hot choc for the kids) and I have to offer something pretty respectable.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lighter beans equal finer grind , generally speaking.

Keep dose same. Finer grind . Use same process til tastes good. ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lighter beans equal finer grind , generally speaking.

Keep dose same. Finer grind . Use same process til tastes good. ....


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Gotcha !









Now getting the GLW onto steaming milk so she can work magic for the girls.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Hope the technology works.

This should be a picture of of my little set up. The instant coffee tin is my choccy topping shaker.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice coffee set up, looks like the cherub is slowly trying to push the toaster off the counter ! Looks cool on the wood counter though. Very nice !!!!


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Mrb2

The toaster is hanging in there but things have evolved over the last week. Milk frothing jugs now kept in the fridge (a good thing) and the knock out box has been joined by a jar of drinking chocolate and a jar of mini marshmallows (b#ggered if I'm going to the cupboard each time!).

The GLW has also had a milk frothing and hot-choc making tutorial and the girls report that it's nearly as good as mine....

Glenn is coming over next week to give us some home tuition so that should point me well and truly in the right direction.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks a really good coffee set up. I'm sure Glenn will give you some fantastic tuition, he's great.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

AliC said:


> Glenn is coming over next week to give us some home tuition so that should point me well and truly in the right direction.


Great choice he's a great teacher! Just wish he didn't hit so hard when you get something wrong!!







(obviously that's a joke! ) You will learn loads


----------

